# When is a Speccie not a Speccie?



## Mofra (30 September 2004)

Just interested in the thoughts of those wise heads who have been trading & investing for a few years. In my current holdings I have MGX, TTR & BPT as the speccie portion. They are all earnings positive (MGX not for the full 04 year, just on a rolling month by month basis) and TTR & BPT are paying dividends. Would anyone then say these aren't true speccies? I've been told by some people that a real speccie is a stock that isn't earnings positive yet but is hoping to in the future through a medium / high risk venture.

Any thoughts or more standard definitions out there?


----------



## brerwallabi (1 October 2004)

Try this its a defination of a blue chip - A blue chip can be categorised as stock in a well-established, financially-sound, and stable company that has demonstrated its ability to pay dividends in both good and bad times. These stocks are usually less risky than other stocks.
In my my mind there are blue chips and specs take it from there.
The first company that issued shares is considered to be the Dutch east India Company in1602 and I guess that you would have considered it at the time a spec however for some it was the way to millions.
Be careful with specs fortunes can be made and lost and they can to with blue chips Pacdun is a good example of what was considered a blue chip.


----------

